# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Software Discussion >  [CC3] Getting Started with Campaign Cartographer 3 from Profantasy

## jaerdaph

Ralf Schemmann from Profantasy compiled this list of resources for getting started with CC3 software:

http://forum.profantasy.com/comments.php?DiscussionID=3

Nota bene that The Cartographer's Guild made the list of required reading.  :Smile:

----------


## NeonKnight

Sweet!

When you coming back Jaerdeph? We hardly see you anymore  :Frown:

----------

